# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Cách âm cho máy cnc!

## anhxco

Gửi các bác!

Hiện máy cnc của e đã bước đầu hoạt động, ban đầu thấy có 1 vấn đề mà e nghĩ ở TP khá là đâu đầu với mấy con cnc này là "ồn". Có thể với spindle và gia công vật liệu khác nhau sẽ có độ ồn khác nhau, e thì dùng con may phay makita và thử phay gỗ thì ... thấy không ổn về độ ồn, bản thân e nghĩ cần nghe tiếng e nó 5p cũng đủ ức chế rồi, huống hồ gì thời gian dài. Mà máy chạy sản phẩm, nhất là gổ thì có khi chắc chạy cả ngày, vậy làm sao để giảm tiếng ồn đây!!
theo tham khảo thì một số người là phòng cách âm, làm nguyên cả cái phòng thì quá tốn kém, con máy e nhỏ nên e chọn phương án làm cái tủ cách cách âm cho riêng e nó ( e đặt ngoài sân   chứ cũng không có phòng mà mần nữa). vật liệu thì nghe đâu dùng kính là cách âm tốt nhất trong các lạoi phổ thông. Nhưng e thấy kinh cũng hơi ớn, dễ vở, nguy hiểm cho người già và trẻ nhỏ, hehe.
Nhân đây các bác nào có kinh nghiệm cho e xin ý kiến về vật liệu cách âm, cái nào dễ thì công, an toàn, dễ kiếm và càng rẻ càng tốt à.. 

Cám ơn các bác

----------


## thucongmynghe79

híc, đây là vấn đề em cũng quan tâm, theo ngu ý của em , bác làm cái thùng khá to nhỉ, sau đó mua xốp tấm về để vào giữa, nhất là chổ mối nối đều phải có keo sửa 1 thành phần hết,hai bên là ván ép loại mỏng thôi, ko giảm triệt để nhưng khoảng 70% là chắc,
riêng em thì làm từng vách thừng 2 lớp xốp mỗng 15mm..kết nối giửa hai lớp xốp là nilon dày, các góc phải làm thật kỹ...

----------


## anhxco

> híc, đây là vấn đề em cũng quan tâm, theo ngu ý của em , bác làm cái thùng khá to nhỉ, sau đó mua xốp tấm về để vào giữa, nhất là chổ mối nối đều phải có keo sửa 1 thành phần hết,hai bên là ván ép loại mỏng thôi, ko giảm triệt để nhưng khoảng 70% là chắc,
> riêng em thì làm từng vách thừng 2 lớp xốp mỗng 15mm..kết nối giửa hai lớp xốp là nilon dày, các góc phải làm thật kỹ...


70% là tốt lắm rồi ạ, làm sao mà cách hết đc, mà e thấy hình như xốp cách âm chắc phải dùng lạoi chuyên dụng, chứ xốp thường e nghĩ chủ yếu cách nhiệt.

----------


## anhxco

Em tìm đc bài nì, có vật liệu thạch cao ngó bộ dể thì công mà không biết công dụng đến đâu:
1. Cao su non.

Cao su non có tác dụng tiêu âm, thường được sử dụng trong các phòng thu, phòng hát Karaoke kết hợp với một số loại vật liệu khác. Ngoài ra cao su non còn được sử dụng để giảm chấn, giảm rung trong các thiết bị máy móc công nghiệp. Trong thi công xây dựng cách âm phòng hát karaoke lớp cao su non được đặt trong cùng.

2. Xốp cách âm, cách nhiệt

Tác dụng: xốp cách âm được các công ty xây dựng, các nhà thầu chọn làm giải pháp chống nóng cho mái tole, vách tole của các Khu Công nghiệp, Khu Chế xuất; Chống ẩm, cách âm cho hệ thống sàn nhà của các toà cao ốc, khách sạn... dùng để cách âm - cách nhiệt cho Hệ thống điều hoà Trung tâm của các công trình điện lạnh… Ngày nay xốp cách âm, cách nhiệt không chỉ dùng cho các tòa nhà cao ốc mà còn được sử dụng rộng rãi trong các công trình dân dụng và đặc biệt là cách âm cho các phòng hát karaoke..

Ứng dụng:

- Mốp xốp dạng tấm được sử dụng trong kiến trúc xây dựng lót hay ốp tường có công dụng cách âm cách nhiệt tốt.

- Gia công sản xuất tấm 3D dùng trong xây dựng. Nhà ở dạng biệt thự hay cao tầng thay thế cho vật liệu truyền thống vì nó có ưu điểm là vật liệu nhẹ và có tính năng cách nhiệt tốt nên tiết kiệm được chi phí điện năng sinh hoạt.

- Dùng trong tàu, xe có trang bị thiết bị bảo ôn (đông lạnh) Kho lạnh.

- Dùng cách nhiệt nền kho lạnh. Hầm đông, hầm nước đá. Các loại ống bảo ôn.

- Bao bì điện tử, sành sứ thuỷ tinh, rau quả, thuỷ hải sản và bao bì chống va đập.

3. Bông thủy tinh

Đặc điểm: Vật liệu bông thuỷ tinh có dạng trơn hoặc có phủ lớp giấy nhôm, nhựa PVC vải thủy tinh hoặc vật liệu khác tùy theo mặt hàng. Với tỷ trọng có thể đạt tới 120Kg/m3 và chịu nhiệt tối đa là 300oC.

Tác dụng: hấp thu nhiệt bức xạ và ngăn cản việc truyền nhiệt, khúc xạ nhiệt xuống khu vực cách nhiệt, ngoài ra còn có khả năng cách âm, giảm thiểu độ ồn khi trời mưa... Chúng được tạo thành từ sợi thủy tinh, không có hóa chất Amiang, an toàn khi sử dụng.

Thông số các đặc tính của bông thủy tinh

- Tỉ trọng: 10 - 12 - 16 - 24 - 32 - 40 - 64 kg/m3
- Độ dày: 25 - 30 - 50 mm
- Độ dài: 30000 m
- Chiều rộng: 1200 mm
- Chống cháy: A (GradeA)
- Chống ẩm: 98.5 %
- Phạm vi nhiệt độ cho phép sử dụng: 240oC – 350oC

4. Bông khoáng:

Bông khoáng là sản phẩm được tạo thành từ quặng khoáng đá nung chảy, công nghiệp và xây dựng dân dụng được gọi là Len đá; hay Bông khoáng cách nhiệt. Nó được làm bảo ôn cho hệ thống đường ống, bồn chứa, các thiết bị nhiệt và hệ thống cách âm. Tỷ trọng của vật liệu: 50 – 200 kg/m3 và nhiệt độ làm từ 350oC đến 850oC.

-ƯU ĐIỂM: Sợi khoáng thiên nhiên này có khả năng cách nhiệt, cách âm tốt, bền với môi trường, hệ số dẫn nhiệt thấp, không bén lửa, có khả năng chống cháy tốt, chịu nhiệt tới 850oc.

Ngày nay người ta thường dùng bông thủy tinh có dán giấy bạc hiệu quả cao, chi phí thấp hơn.

Ứng dụng:

- Dạng tấm được sử dụng cho cách nhiệt, cách âm cho các tòa cao ốc, Building, xưởng Phim, Rạp hát, Vũ trường, phòng hát Karaoke...

- Dạng ống cách nhiệt được dùng bảo ôn chống nóng, tiêu âm cho hệ thống Trung tâm các nhà Ga, Trường học, Bệnh viện, Công ty SX Dược phẩm…

- Dạng cuộn được dùng chống nóng hệ thống Lò nung, Lò hơi; cách âm giảm ồn cho các hệ thống Máy nổ phát điện trong KCN…Và đặc biệt được ứng dụng trong công nghệ Đóng Tàu.

Thông số các đặc tính của bông khoáng.

- Có dạng tấm, dạng cuộn, dạng ống.

- Tỉ trọng: 50 - 60 - 80 - 100 - 120 -150 kg/m3
- Độ dày: 30 - 50 - 80 - 100 mm
- Độ dài: 1200 m
- Chiều rộng: 600 mm
- Đường kính trong: 600 mm
- Chống cháy: A (GradeA)
- Chống ẩm: 95 %
- Phạm vi nhiệt độ cho phép sử dụng: 240oC – 650oC.

5. Túi khí:

Tấm túi khí Cách nhiệt được cấu tạo bởi lớp màng nhôm nguyên chất, bề mặt được xử lý Oxy hoá phủ lên tấm nhựa tổng hợp Polyethylen chứa túi khí. Đặc tính phản xạ của lớp màng nhôm cao cộng với độ dẫn nhiệt của lớp túi khí thấp đã tạo khả năng cách nhiệt cách âm ưu việt cho sản phẩm này. Tấm cách nhiệt túi khí được sử dụng chủ yếu trong ngành Xây dựng Công nghiệp và Dân dụng, chống nóng mái tole, vách tole kho, xưởng các KCN, Khu Chế xuất, cách nhiệt chống nóng trường học, bệnh viện, ngân hàng, khách sạn...

* Ứng dụng

- Tấm cách nhiệt Túi khí được ứng dụng phổ thông trong Xây dựng nhà, xưởng KCN.

- Tấm cách nhiệt Túi khi được dải căng lên trên xà gồ rồi bắn tole đè lên chống nóng mái tole.

- Tấm cách nhiệt Túi khí đươc dùng chống nóng vách tole hay tường công nghiệp (Nẹp dọc theo vách tole).

- Tấm cách nhiệt Túi khí được sử dụng làm bao bì đóng gói chống ẩm cho mặt hàng điện tử, chống ẩm, cach nhiet cho mặt hàng thực phẩm đóng hộp.

Túi khí gồm 2 Sản phẩm: Một mặt nhôm P1, Hai mặt nhôm P2

Chiều rộng tấm: 1,22m / 1,55m, Chiều dài cuộn: 40m

* Ưu điểm:

- Tấm cách nhiệt Túi khí là vật kiệu siêu nhẹ, sạch đẹp và có khả năng cách nhiệt cao (ngăn bức xạ nhiệt tới 97%)

- Không thấm nước, không độc hại, bề mặt lại sáng, tiết kiệm được điện năng cung cấp ánh sáng và máy điều hòa nhiệt độ.

- Lắp đặt đơn giản, tiện lợi và nhanh chóng.

6. Thạch cao:

Thạch cao được ứng dụng rộng rãi trong thiết kế, thi công, trang trí nội ngoại thất. Ngày nay người ta thường sử dụng thạch cao trong trang trí và cách âm cho phòng hát karaoke.

Thạch cao có các dạng tấm, dạng bột, dạng cục. Trong thiết kế thi công phòng hát đa số người ta dùng đến thạch cao tấm. Thạch cao có màu nguyên bản là màu trắng, sau khi thi công lắp đặt người ta thường dùng các màu sơn khác nhau để phun lên. Thạch cao được dùng để trang trí phổ biến, rộng rãi và thường khắc các hình vẽ lên đó và sử dụng các ánh đèn led nhiều màu khác nhau để làm nổi bật tấm phù điêu.

Thạch cao vừa là vật liệu dùng để trang trí lại vừa dùng vào mục đích cách âm, cách nhiệt cho phòng hát.

7. Vật liệu cách âm mặt ngoài cùng của tường:

Mặt ngoài cùng của bức tường đòi hỏi phải có tính thẩm mỹ cao lại vừa đáp ứng được yêu cầu cách âm tốt cho một phòng hát karaoke. Ngày nay người ta dùng nhiều vật liệu khác nhau để trang trí và hỗ trợ cách âm tốt nhất cho phòng hát có thể kể đến đó là: sử dụng phun sơn sần, vải nỉ, vải nhung, mút trứng, gỗ tiêu âm.

----------

thucongmynghe79

----------


## lekimhung

Nếu chi phí cho cách âm trên 1000k em khuyên bác nên thay spin tq 300w dc thì ổn hơn. Collet er11 chuẩn hơn.

Còn nếu cách âm thì em nghe bác th11 nói dùng tấm alu là ngon rồi,giá cũng chấp nhận được, nếu cần thì ốp thêm 1 lớp mút sốp mỏng để hấp thụ âm thôi.

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> Nếu chi phí cho cách âm trên 1000k em khuyên bác nên thay spin tq 300w dc thì ổn hơn. Collet e11 chuẩn hơn.


Con 300w china nì e chưa dùng, nhưng e sợ nó không đủ mạnh, e thà hạ vol thấp chút như e đã làm thì hơn, hi`hi`

----------


## CKD

Thực ra phải kết hợp 2 phương pháp bác ạ.
- Giảm nguồn âm bằng cách dùng sờ pín êm hơn. 3 phase giải nhiệt nước là giải pháp khả thi nhất. Nhưng âm thanh khi gia công thì khó mà tránh. Vấn đề này liên quan đến độ cứng vũng khung máy, nên nếu có thì khắc phục hơi khó.
- Tăng cường cách âm, cho nó vào thùng kín, cho vào phòng kín v.v... triển khai được cái nào hay cái nấy ạ.

----------


## Tuấn

Ngoài phương pháp làm tường bọc xốp, còn 1 số thứ linh tinh nữa bác ui:

- Tạo hang hốc triệt tiêu tiếng ồng ( giống cái giảm thanh của súng ấy ) Ví dụ tường bọc chống ồn thì vách phải là vật liệu mềm và có hốc, càng nhiều càng tốt.
- Treo các tấm xốp lên trần. Nguyên lý giống cách âm ở các sân bay, nơi tụ tập đông người. Khi đi ở các sân bay quốc tế, bác chỉ nghe được tiếng gót giầy của bác nện xuống sàn mà không nghe được tiếng giày người khác vì cái trần có đục lỗ. Lỗ ở đây có thể là tấm tôn đục lỗ bằng ngón tay, phần trên tấm tôn tạo thành khoang kín, âm thanh vang lên chui vô đấy là chết ngỏm củ tỏi, không chui ra được nữa.
Hoặc có thể là các thanh nan mỏng, bắt vuông góc với nhau chiều cao 5-10cm. Bên trên cũng là khung kín, mỗi chiều 50x50cm. 
- Rẻ nhất là treo các tấm bản mỏng lên trần. Các nhà máy công nghiệp lớn, độ ồn cao người ta dùng các tấm bằng xốp hay gỗ mềm, nhựa hay cái quái gì đừng cứng quá cũng được, các tấm dài khoảng 1-2m, chiều cao 0,5-1m, móc 2 cái dây vào cạnh dài, treo lên. Các tấm treo song song cách nhau khoảng 0.5m. Treo ở tầm thấp nhất có thể. Nếu nhà máy có nhiều máy chạy cùng 1 lúc, bác chỉ nghe thấy tiếng máy bác đang đứng mà thui ợ.

Em nợ bác hình, em viết hơi loằng ngoằng, lúc nào rảnh em vẽ bác sẽ dễ hình dung hơn ợ  :Smile:

----------

diy1102

----------


## anhcos

Mình có ngh nói về thiết bị khử âm bằng cách tạo sóng có biên độ ngược với sóng đang có, không biết thế nào. Đang cần một cái để triệt tay hàng xóm hát dở mà hát miết.

----------


## CKD

Chỉ cẩn đảo pha và điều chỉnh biên độ được thôi bác. Việc cách âm chủ động này lúc trước em có cái headphone dùng công nghệ này. Tuy nhiên để triệt để thì hơi khó.. vì phải cân bằng ở mọi quãng âm.

----------


## anhxco

> Mình có ngh nói về thiết bị khử âm bằng cách tạo sóng có biên độ ngược với sóng đang có, không biết thế nào. Đang cần một cái để triệt tay hàng xóm hát dở mà hát miết.


Cái nì e nhớ là có 1 số hãng xe hơi đã ứng dụng để chống ồn trong xe rồi thì phải.

----------


## lekimhung

Dùng bông gòn nhét lỗ tai là ngon nhất.

----------


## lekimhung

Mua nhiều nhiều để dành bị hàng xóm nó đánh có mà dùng.

----------


## minhtriet

> Gửi các bác!
> 
> Hiện máy cnc của e đã bước đầu hoạt động, ban đầu thấy có 1 vấn đề mà e nghĩ ở TP khá là đâu đầu với mấy con cnc này là "ồn". Có thể với spindle và gia công vật liệu khác nhau sẽ có độ ồn khác nhau, e thì dùng con may phay makita và thử phay gỗ thì ... thấy không ổn về độ ồn, bản thân e nghĩ cần nghe tiếng e nó 5p cũng đủ ức chế rồi, huống hồ gì thời gian dài. Mà máy chạy sản phẩm, nhất là gổ thì có khi chắc chạy cả ngày, vậy làm sao để giảm tiếng ồn đây!!
> theo tham khảo thì một số người là phòng cách âm, làm nguyên cả cái phòng thì quá tốn kém, con máy e nhỏ nên e chọn phương án làm cái tủ cách cách âm cho riêng e nó ( e đặt ngoài sân   chứ cũng không có phòng mà mần nữa). vật liệu thì nghe đâu dùng kính là cách âm tốt nhất trong các lạoi phổ thông. Nhưng e thấy kinh cũng hơi ớn, dễ vở, nguy hiểm cho người già và trẻ nhỏ, hehe.
> Nhân đây các bác nào có kinh nghiệm cho e xin ý kiến về vật liệu cách âm, cái nào dễ thì công, an toàn, dễ kiếm và càng rẻ càng tốt à.. 
> 
> Cám ơn các bác


Bác dùng cái máy mài góc làm spindle thì ồn là phải, nếu giải quyết sao ko làm tận gốc mà phải bao bọc dần? Bác cứ kiếm cái spindle chuyên nghiệp là tiếng ồn giảm cũng 70% rồi. Bác Quảng có spindle Thụy Sĩ 130W giá cũng khá tốt đó.
Muốn ít ồn ko nên dùng các loại motor chổi than làm spindle.
(Nói vậy chứ mình cũng có 1 em chổi than nhưng chạy gần như ko nghe tiếng chổi than, cũng lạ  :Big Grin: )

----------


## skydn

> Gửi các bác!
> 
> Hiện máy cnc của e đã bước đầu hoạt động, ban đầu thấy có 1 vấn đề mà e nghĩ ở TP khá là đâu đầu với mấy con cnc này là "ồn". Có thể với spindle và gia công vật liệu khác nhau sẽ có độ ồn khác nhau, e thì dùng con may phay makita và thử phay gỗ thì ... thấy không ổn về độ ồn, bản thân e nghĩ cần nghe tiếng e nó 5p cũng đủ ức chế rồi, huống hồ gì thời gian dài. Mà máy chạy sản phẩm, nhất là gổ thì có khi chắc chạy cả ngày, vậy làm sao để giảm tiếng ồn đây!!
> theo tham khảo thì một số người là phòng cách âm, làm nguyên cả cái phòng thì quá tốn kém, con máy e nhỏ nên e chọn phương án làm cái tủ cách cách âm cho riêng e nó ( e đặt ngoài sân   chứ cũng không có phòng mà mần nữa). vật liệu thì nghe đâu dùng kính là cách âm tốt nhất trong các lạoi phổ thông. Nhưng e thấy kinh cũng hơi ớn, dễ vở, nguy hiểm cho người già và trẻ nhỏ, hehe.
> Nhân đây các bác nào có kinh nghiệm cho e xin ý kiến về vật liệu cách âm, cái nào dễ thì công, an toàn, dễ kiếm và càng rẻ càng tốt à.. 
> 
> Cám ơn các bác


Theo mình bác nên chọn vật liệu mêka là cách âm tốt nhất và dễ dàng lắp đặt tránh được nguy hiểm cho mọi nguời, nên hàng một khung hình hộp rồi lắp mêka xung quang nhớ dùng roan nha!

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> Theo mình bác nên chọn vật liệu mêka là cách âm tốt nhất và dễ dàng lắp đặt tránh được nguy hiểm cho mọi nguời, nên hàng một khung hình hộp rồi lắp mêka xung quang nhớ dùng roan nha!


Nếu mica đc thì tốt à, mà dùng laoị độ dày nhỏ nhất bao nhiêu vẫn đảm bảo bác nhỉ? nếu có cái mẫu nào cho e cái hình nghía phát cho dể hình dung ạ.
Thanks

----------


## anhxco

> Bác dùng cái máy mài góc làm spindle thì ồn là phải, nếu giải quyết sao ko làm tận gốc mà phải bao bọc dần? Bác cứ kiếm cái spindle chuyên nghiệp là tiếng ồn giảm cũng 70% rồi. Bác Quảng có spindle Thụy Sĩ 130W giá cũng khá tốt đó.
> Muốn ít ồn ko nên dùng các loại motor chổi than làm spindle.
> (Nói vậy chứ mình cũng có 1 em chổi than nhưng chạy gần như ko nghe tiếng chổi than, cũng lạ )


hihi, tại mần chơi mà, kinh phí cũng rất hạn hẹp, mà tiếng ồn là do cái quạt gió chứ không phải cải chổi than đâu bác, chạy tốc độ cao ồn lắm.

----------


## skydn

> Nếu mica đc thì tốt à, mà dùng laoị độ dày nhỏ nhất bao nhiêu vẫn đảm bảo bác nhỉ? nếu có cái mẫu nào cho e cái hình nghía phát cho dể hình dung ạ.
> Thanks


Nếu có tiền dùng mêka khoảng 10ly là cách âm tốt.

----------


## diy1102

Một tấm 10ly 2x3m hình như mấy củ rồi ạ.

----------


## Tuấn

Em gửi bác ít hình ảnh em tìm trên google ạ:

Vách cách âm có hình dư lày :



tường có các hốc dư lày cũng cách âm:



Tường hay trần có những lỗ như thế này cũng có tác dụng cách âm :



hay như thế này :



Nòng giảm thanh của súng cũng tương tự, có các ô trống để triệt tiêu âm thanh:



Ống bô xe cũng vậy :



Cái trò mèo treo các tấm lên trần cũng cùng nguyên lý bác ạ.

Bác có thể mua cái tấm này :



Cắt ra thành các dải bản 10cm, đan thành các ô có chiều chéo xuống để tránh bụi bám rồi gắn lên tường, lên trần để đỡ tiếng ồn.

Em hết ạ.

----------

anhxco

----------


## Tuanlm

> hihi, tại mần chơi mà, kinh phí cũng rất hạn hẹp, mà tiếng ồn là do cái quạt gió chứ không phải cải chổi than đâu bác, chạy tốc độ cao ồn lắm.


mình tháo cái quạt gió trong cái spin makita 380w ra, nó chạy êm hơn hẳn. Êm đến nỗi cái bạc đạn đen thui mà ko biết.  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

> mình tháo cái quạt gió trong cái spin makita 380w ra, nó chạy êm hơn hẳn. Êm đến nỗi cái bạc đạn đen thui mà ko biết.


Thế rồi sao ạ?
Tiện thể e hỏi luôn, e tính thay cái ổ bi mà tìm cách gỡ mãi cái ổ củ và quạt ra mà nó cứng quá, bác bày cái.

----------


## anhxco

> Em gửi bác ít hình ảnh em tìm trên google ạ:
> 
> Vách cách âm có hình dư lày :
> 
> 
> 
> tường có các hốc dư lày cũng cách âm:
> 
> 
> ...


Cảm ơn bác, theo e biết thì các phương pháp trên là cách làm tiêu âm, thường dùng cho môi trường âm thanh trong phòng sạch hơn, nếu muốn giảm thiểu âm thanh phát ra thì cần phải có lớp vật liệu cách âm nữa.

----------


## lekimhung

Bác dán mút bên trong cái hộp cách âm cho nó tiêu âm là ok mà.

----------


## lekimhung

Bác thử lấy con spindle bỏ dưới cái ghế, trùm cái mềnh lên rồi mở nguồn cho nó chạy coi giảm đáng kể không ?

----------


## Tuanlm

> Thế rồi sao ạ?
> Tiện thể e hỏi luôn, e tính thay cái ổ bi mà tìm cách gỡ mãi cái ổ củ và quạt ra mà nó cứng quá, bác bày cái.


heh heh. Mang qua Write WIn đi. Mình cũng bóa tay  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

> heh heh. Mang qua Write WIn đi. Mình cũng bóa tay


Ủa, thế con của bác trước gỡ ra bằng cách nào ạ?

----------


## writewin

tháo bi thì anh nên dùng cảo để cảo bi ra, chứ ko nên gỏ, anh dùng maket chạy ồn lắm giảm V để giảm tốc nhưng vẩn ồn và lực cắt sẻ giảm đi, theo em anh nên đầu tư con spin china 800w hoặc mua con jj đó 300w của Quang nguyên( giống con của chú Hoè) , thì giảm ồn đi rất nhiều và lực cắt ko giảm vì tốc độ dc điều chĩnh qua biến tần, 

còn cách âm thì dùng gương là nhanh nhất, gương 2 lớp 3mm giá khá rẻ( cách âm tốt và an toàn vì ko vở), gương 5mm 1 lớp cũng thế giá hình như tầm -500k 1 tấm lớn, chủ yếu là tiền công làm khung nhôm hoặc sắt thôi, bên em có đội chuyên làm khung nhôm,mai anh qua em cho side cụ thể rồi em cho thợ làm luôn, lắp khoản 1 ngày hơn là cùng

----------


## nhatson

giảm tốc độ spindle than, mà ko mất lực , đã có superpid







http://www.vhipe.com/product-private/SuperPID.htm

b.r

----------

Tuanlm, writewin

----------


## Tuanlm

> Ủa, thế con của bác trước gỡ ra bằng cách nào ạ?


Dùng máy cắt hơi, cắt đứt cánh quạt rồi gỡ ra. Ko đụng gì tới bạc đạn  :Big Grin:

----------

